# Frilford Heath Golf Club -  Friday 25th September @ 14:40



## Simonsmh (Sep 24, 2020)

I have a spare spot in our 4ball on the blue course tomorrow. Anybody fancy joining us?


----------



## DeanoMK (Sep 24, 2020)

Simonsmh said:



			I have a spare spot in our 4ball on the blue course tomorrow. Anybody fancy joining us?
		
Click to expand...

I might possibly be able to make it, how much is it?


----------



## Simonsmh (Sep 24, 2020)

Actually have 2 spots now because somebody else has bailed! So if you are both up for it you are in.

Members guest fee is either £30 or £35, can’t remember exactly.


----------



## Hooker (Sep 25, 2020)

I would be up for it if you can let me know before 12


----------



## Hooker (Sep 26, 2020)

Good photos and a pleasure to watch someone taking apart a course in that wind, while I was struggling to stand  up straight due to it.


----------

